# Riviera Maya: Grand Luxxe vs. Grand Mayan



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm considering an exchange to the Riviera Maya again, because I had such a fine time there a few years ago.  I had exchanged into a two bedroom suite at the GMRM. The SFX rep I'm working with suggested he could get me a two bedroom suite at the Grand Luxxe.  

Looking at the Vidanta website, the GL pictures look great, but the room seems like a very similar layout to the GM. Fit and finish seems similar, if a bit more upscale at GL.

For those of you who know both places, how do they compare?  Is the Grand Luxxe very much nicer than the Grand Mayan? Are there other differences that would make one a much better experience than the other?

Dave


----------



## lweverett (Aug 7, 2015)

The Grand Luxe would give you access to the Grand Luxe and Grand Bliss pool and beach areas.


----------



## mikenk (Aug 7, 2015)

- The GL rooms are larger - particularly the living area.
- The GL deck area is much larger and nicer
- The GL rooms / particularly baths are significant upgrades.
- AT RM, the GM buildings locations vary from being very close to pool areas to a long way back along the golf course. The GL locations are all relatively close in.
- The shuttle service is more on demand for GL and more on a set schedule for GM.

IMO, If you have a choice, go for GL.

Mike


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2015)

mikenk said:


> - The GL rooms are larger - particularly the living area.
> - The GL deck area is much larger and nicer
> - The GL rooms / particularly baths are significant upgrades.
> - AT RM, the GM buildings locations vary from being very close to pool areas to a long way back along the golf course. The GL locations are all relatively close in.
> ...



Thanks, Mike. That's what I was hoping to hear. At GM we were in Building 1, I think it was, closest to the GM pool, and right above the model unit used during timeshare yours. We were pretty spoiled there. I'd hope the GL experience would be even better.

Dave


----------



## huenix (Aug 7, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm considering an exchange to the Riviera Maya again, because I had such a fine time there a few years ago.  I had exchanged into a two bedroom suite at the GMRM. The SFX rep I'm working with suggested he could get me a two bedroom suite at the Grand Luxxe.
> 
> Looking at the Vidanta website, the GL pictures look great, but the room seems like a very similar layout to the GM. Fit and finish seems similar, if a bit more upscale at GL.
> 
> ...



Vidanta is running a special through Mid October (2 weeks before im going  ) with a free one-level upgrade. Definitely go with the GL property, if only for the pool.

The room furnishings and such are definitely upscale.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 7, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm considering an exchange to the Riviera Maya again, because I had such a fine time there a few years ago.  I had exchanged into a two bedroom suite at the GMRM. The SFX rep I'm working with suggested he could get me a two bedroom suite at the Grand Luxxe.
> 
> Looking at the Vidanta website, the GL pictures look great, but the room seems like a very similar layout to the GM. Fit and finish seems similar, if a bit more upscale at GL.
> 
> ...



Pay the extra $199 (or is it $299) uplift from SFX for Grand Luxxe, IMO.  Not only are the beds MUCH softer, but you get access to some places to eat and pools that others do not.

But once you go there, you will NOT want to "downgrade" again.  LOL!

--Kevin


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2015)

hurnik said:


> Pay the extra $199 (or is it $299) uplift from SFX for Grand Luxxe, IMO.  Not only are the beds MUCH softer, but you get access to some places to eat and pools that others do not.
> 
> But once you go there, you will NOT want to "downgrade" again.  LOL!
> 
> --Kevin




Thanks, Kevin. Sounds like we'd like it a lot. This would be for sometime next year, so plenty of time to plan ahead.

Now I'm really curious to see the property. 

Dave


----------



## hurnik (Aug 8, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Kevin. Sounds like we'd like it a lot. This would be for sometime next year, so plenty of time to plan ahead.
> 
> Now I'm really curious to see the property.
> 
> Dave



You'll love it (I think).  I personally like the RM location better than NV.  NV is much bigger, but less personalized, IMO.  We had pretty bad service in NV compared to Riviera Maya.

But, it was 3 years ago? that we were last at RM.  We're going again in January, so it'll be interesting to see the new pool/beach area.

Everyone complains about how RM doesn't have "ocean view" but realistically NV doesn't have ocean view either (if you look at the maps, the buildings face either the river or the complex, unless you're in the Spa tower or at the last building in the corner units--usually reserved for owners).  

I had one lady complain she's owned for 12 years at NV and never once gotten an ocean view.  LOL!

Probably about 3 weeks before arrival, email the concierge and make your requests.  I forget which building it is, but one of them is closer to the resort next door that likes to blast loud techno music until about 2:00 a.m.  Try to get the one further from that (the buildings are triangle shaped) and get the one side facing the GM complex, not the other side of the resort.

Although when/if they finish the Cirque du Soleil park in NV (5 years they claimed, but I'll believe it when I see it), it'd be REAL neat to see that.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2015)

hurnik said:


> You'll love it (I think).  I personally like the RM location better than NV.  NV is much bigger, but less personalized, IMO.  We had pretty bad service in NV compared to Riviera Maya.
> 
> But, it was 3 years ago? that we were last at RM.  We're going again in January, so it'll be interesting to see the new pool/beach area.
> 
> ...




I agree that RM is a really great destination location.  I've never been to NV, but have a close friend who lives in Puerto Vallarta.  He'd kill me if I went there and stayed anyplace but at his condo. Of course, I couldn't argue with free rent. 

My recollection of the view at RM was that there was SO much jungle growth, the ocean in the distance would be an anticlimax. I don't tend to hang around the room much during the day anyway, and after dark there's nothing to see, so in a place like RM, the view isn't important at all.  What does matter is distance to the office/pool/whatever.  I had a knee replaced a few years ago, and I'm waiting to replace the other one, (thank the Navy for the damage they did to my feet and knees - eleven years stationed aboard ships took a serious toll.)  So for me, walking longer distances or climbing lots of stairs gets to be tedious. I usually ask to be closer to the office/parking/pool/whatever, if possible. Last time, at RM, we got the best possible unit on the property. It was great.

Looking forward to your report after your January trip.  Keep me posted!

Dave


----------



## mikenk (Aug 8, 2015)

hurnik said:


> You'll love it (I think).  I personally like the RM location better than NV.  NV is much bigger, but less personalized, IMO.  We had pretty bad service in NV compared to Riviera Maya.
> 
> But, it was 3 years ago? that we were last at RM.  We're going again in January, so it'll be interesting to see the new pool/beach area.
> 
> ...



We prefer NV; you might want to visit there again - lots of changes.
- Because of the building height, you definitely can get better views. half of the GM, Grand Bliss, and GL 1&2 have ocean views. GL 3&4 have excellent views either direction: across bay into PV or over landscaped lagoons. All IMHO better views than basic jungle. 
- Nuevo Vallarta has really blossomed with new restaurants; Bucerias a real treat to visit - easier to venture out in evenings then RM.
- Lazy river / better water park.
- Santuario entertainment

Mike


----------



## hurnik (Aug 9, 2015)

mikenk said:


> We prefer NV; you might want to visit there again - lots of changes.
> - Because of the building height, you definitely can get better views. half of the GM, Grand Bliss, and GL 1&2 have ocean views. GL 3&4 have excellent views either direction: across bay into PV or over landscaped lagoons. All IMHO better views than basic jungle.
> - Nuevo Vallarta has really blossomed with new restaurants; Bucerias a real treat to visit - easier to venture out in evenings then RM.
> - Lazy river / better water park.
> ...



We went January of this year to NV, so I doubt much has changed in 7 months.

Yes, the lazy river and the kids area was better than RM.  I do wish they had that in RM, but lazy river will never happen (but then again RM has Cirque du Soleil show and NV does not).

We didn't care much for the restaurants compared to RM, but again, mostly due to the service, not so much the food quality although there were a few instances.

The Burger place in NV was much worse in food quality than RM.  The burgers has gristle in them, and the food arrived cold.  I've had better burgers from Red Robin or 5 Guys.  Of course, we only had to wait 45 minutes for the food and there weren't that many people eating in the restaurant.  We tried the new Mexican place and had about 1.25 hours to wait for food.

Although the seafood place (can't remember the name) on the beach was probably the best.  I think only about 20 minutes to wait for drinks to arrive and appetizers in about 30 minutes.  (They had no bananas ironically to make a banana daquiri).  Although that was a busy night (lots of people, whereas the other nights we were usually the only ones there or maybe a few other people eating and we ate at like 6:00 p.m.).  But the price for the lobster special (including the steak "upgrade") was well worth it, IMO.  And it came with a huge salad AND desert.  

My "view" was the 2nd floor overlooking the construction pit, and as previously stated, look at a satellite map and there is no true Ocean view.  The ocean is almost directly south, and the long sides of the buildings face east/west.  Although I was in a studio and the studio units in RM do NOT have a balcony/deck that you can use.  So another plus there for NV.  Although the studios in NV don't have microwaves or sink either (just a fridge), whereas RM has the little "kitchenette".

Either resort will have lots of walking, but you can wait for the shuttles.

I suppose if we had gone to NV first, maybe things would be different, but we were very used to much better service in RM than NV.  Almost every guest was complaining about the concierge and slow/bad service.  You should've seen the line on the day before checkout with people having their bill screwed up or complaining that they still hadn't had things fixed in their rooms/etc.  You'd have to call multiple times to get your luggage (hours later).  Either the computer system is screwed up or there's something seriously wrong as the Concierge (when they were even there).  Usually you only saw one person for 4 floors and even then half the time they were gone, would put something in the system (ie:  needs high chair), and 2 days later (and several calls) still nothing.  The cleaning lady finally got one for us.  

One day maintenance showed up to fix the toilet and give us a frying pan and we hadn't even called (nor did we have problems) about that.  My Aunt and Uncle kept getting calls from the Concierge to their room regarding the issues they were having (and they hadn't reported anything) about the kitchen.

I'm assuming either the resort was very busy/overbooked (although we didn't see many people), or it was "slow" time and they were understaffed.

Santuario was entertaining but I don't think they have to blast the music so loud until midnight (although my room was facing the west side, vs. the east side, so you could hear the music rather loudly).

The grocery store (or whatever) was definitely better than RM in terms of selection and the pastry area was filled with lots of yummy things.

Pros/Cons to each resort.  I'd say try each one and go with what you like.  We would definitely go back to NV/PV, but probably stay a little closer to town, even if the accommodations may not be as nice.

But we'll see how much RM has changed as it may have gotten "too big" now too.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 9, 2015)

RM is too isolated, though the GL pool there is wonderful.  
NV is not as isolated, although Vidanta has done its best by walling in the GM area from the street that leads to SG and many restaurants.
I prefer NV over RM, but flights to west coast Mexico from NY are so much longer than those to Cancun.
If I lived in the west, US or Canada, I would go to PV/NV almost exclusively.
Ron


----------



## hurnik (Aug 10, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> RM is too isolated, though the GL pool there is wonderful.
> NV is not as isolated, although Vidanta has done its best by walling in the GM area from the street that leads to SG and many restaurants.
> I prefer NV over RM, but flights to west coast Mexico from NY are so much longer than those to Cancun.
> If I lived in the west, US or Canada, I would go to PV/NV almost exclusively.
> Ron



The good thing is that there's 2 locations and each is different in its own way.  

Although I'd say both resorts are "remote".  Takes just as long to get from Grand Luxxe NV to downtown PV as it does from GM RM to PDC.

Would definitely go back to PVR, but will probably stay at the Sheraton Buganvillias (?) that's much closer to downtown PVR.

This time we're spending a week at GM RM and then 3 days in PDC.

I'd definitely go back to NV again when they're done with the Cirque du Soleil park/resort.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 10, 2015)

hurnik said:


> The good thing is that there's 2 locations and each is different in its own way.
> 
> Although I'd say both resorts are "remote".  Takes just as long to get from Grand Luxxe NV to downtown PV as it does from GM RM to PDC.
> 
> ...



When we go to the PV area, we like to spend one week at the Sheraton Buganvilias and one week at a Mayan in NV.

Location of the Sheraton is ideal, but the one bedroom suites are getting a bit shabby.  The grounds are fine, but those units can use some updating.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 11, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> When we go to the PV area, we like to spend one week at the Sheraton Buganvilias and one week at a Mayan in NV.
> 
> Location of the Sheraton is ideal, but the one bedroom suites are getting a bit shabby.  The grounds are fine, but those units can use some updating.



Do the 1 bedrooms come with a kitchen?  (like stove top, sink, fridge, dishes/pans)?

I'd like to do 2 weeks there like you do.  1 week in the Mayan and 1 week near downtown.

Sounds awesome!


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 11, 2015)

hurnik said:


> Do the 1 bedrooms come with a kitchen?  (like stove top, sink, fridge, dishes/pans)?
> 
> I'd like to do 2 weeks there like you do.  1 week in the Mayan and 1 week near downtown.
> 
> Sounds awesome!



Yes it's a partial kitchen like the one that the MP suites have.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2015)

So, after all this other talk, did I ever get my question answered?  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## mikenk (Aug 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> So, after all this other talk, did I ever get my question answered?  LOL!
> 
> Dave



Question? You had a question?

This forum threads do take on a life of their own. BTW, What is your favorite BMW?

Hopefully, you did get your question answered; GL all the way.

Mike


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2015)

mikenk said:


> Question? You had a question?
> 
> This forum threads do take on a life of their own. BTW, What is your favorite BMW?
> 
> ...



I'm fine, and was just teasing. The thread was asking about RM, and it took a hard left turn into NV.   The NV info should probably have its own thread, as someone could miss the useful information.

Lots of good BMWs out there. I like the X Series a lot. (X1, 3, 5), because they provide a lot of comfort in a very utility chassis. I like other cars too, but find myself drawn back to BMWs. 

Dave


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, speaking of left turns in a thread 
Definitely GL over GM.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> Wow, speaking of left turns in a thread
> Definitely GL over GM.



Not at all.  Answering one question isn't a left turn. Allowing the thread to devolve into a long discussion of cars WOULD be a definite left turn. I think stepping into a thread and posting a number of lengthy off-topic comments and replies and then asking new questions and posting replies is definitely a left turn.

Please understand:  I'm not dissing your conversation. I was trying to make the point that your valuable comments about NV should probably be in its own thread, where it will be seen, and so it can be helpful to someone who may want to know that information. I don't know if I'd look at a thread with a title about Riviera Maya to get insight into staying at Nuevo Vallarta.

Anyway, that was all I was trying to say.  I started this thread, and now I'm done with it. Thanks, all, for answering my question. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2015)

Dave, if you stay at the Mayan property in the RM you might want to rent a car. I would suggest a Beamer but the reality is there is nothing wrong with a Spark for a couple of weeks. 

When we drove by the Mayan properties the thing I noticed is that they are not walking distance to much of anything. However, the road going to this property is a four lane newer road. From the resort, this road is nice all the way to Tulume heading south and in the same condition all the way to Cancun heading north.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Dave, if you stay at the Mayan property in the RM you might want to rent a car. I would suggest a Beamer but the reality is there is nothing wrong with a Spark for a couple of weeks.
> 
> When we drove by the Mayan properties the thing I noticed is that they are not walking distance to much of anything. However, the road going to this property is a four lane newer road. From the resort, this road is nice all the way to Tulume heading south and in the same condition all the way to Cancun heading north.
> 
> Bill




Thanks, Bill.  When we stayed at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya a few years ago, there were five of us, so I rented a Jeep Patriot (I think?) It worked well.  I know the road you mentioned, and agree it's a good drive down to Tulum, but not walking distance to much. We spent a lot of time in Puerto Morales.  We're interested in seeing Coba this next time, since we didn't make it there last time.

I've heard such nice things about the newer properties in the RM area, so I'm very curious about Grand Luxxe, and how it compares.  I'm looking forward to reading hurnik's trip report. I haven't pulled the trigger on an exchange yet, and have plenty of time to decide.

Dave


----------



## hurnik (Aug 16, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Bill.  When we stayed at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya a few years ago, there were five of us, so I rented a Jeep Patriot (I think?) It worked well.  I know the road you mentioned, and agree it's a good drive down to Tulum, but not walking distance to much. We spent a lot of time in Puerto Morales.  We're interested in seeing Coba this next time, since we didn't make it there last time.
> 
> I've heard such nice things about the newer properties in the RM area, so I'm very curious about Grand Luxxe, and how it compares.  I'm looking forward to reading hurnik's trip report. I haven't pulled the trigger on an exchange yet, and have plenty of time to decide.
> 
> Dave



We're going in January 8-15th of 2016, so it may be a while.  LOL!

Then we're staying in PDC for 3 more days (renting a condo).  

Will definitely post a review when we're done.

--Kevin


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2015)

hurnik said:


> We're going in January 8-15th of 2016, so it may be a while.  LOL!
> 
> Then we're staying in PDC for 3 more days (renting a condo).
> 
> ...




Thanks, Kevin. Looking forward to reading it.  And I'll be interested in your PDC stay as well. I want to explore that town a bit more than we did before. My exchange won't likely be till early 2017, so there's no hurry.

Dave


----------

